# Downriver restaurants that sell muskrat dinners?



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Are there still any restaurants that sell muskrat dinners? I know there used to be but I can't just find them. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

brdhntr said:


> Are there still any restaurants that sell muskrat dinners? I know there used to be but I can't just find them. Any suggestions appreciated.


You might have to wait until Lent rolls around again. I would then check the local papers Downriver and in Monroe Co.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

brdhntr said:


> Are there still any restaurants that sell muskrat dinners? I know there used to be but I can't just find them. Any suggestions appreciated.


 Any more it's just the church's and V.F.W. halls and maybe the K of C's.Kola's on Fort Street used to have them but that has been closed for a few years now.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

junkman said:


> Any more it's just the church's and V.F.W. halls and maybe the K of C's.Kola's on Fort Street used to have them but that has been closed for a few years now.


That's what I was thinking. I know there used to be one that had them at the right time of the year, and I think it was Kola's. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Gibraltar still has them; you have to look for the signs on the corners


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Up to a couple years ago, I was selling rats to some guys that had dinners at the Fire Dept. in Newport.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

petronius said:


> You might have to wait until Lent rolls around again. I would then check the local papers Downriver and in Monroe Co.


Not to change the subject, but being a Catholic it seems I heard one of the bishops had to get a special pardon from Rome so the Catholics could eat "marsh Rabbit" as my dad called them. I yhink maybe it was a Depression Era thing. Rats were more plentiful and easier to get than fish.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

2508speed said:


> Not to change the subject, but being a Catholic it seems I heard one of the bishops had to get a special pardon from Rome so the Catholics could eat "marsh Rabbit" as my dad called them. I yhink maybe it was a Depression Era thing. Rats were more plentiful and easier to get than fish.


It was just a little further back than the Depression in the thirties lol


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://e-clubhouse.org/sites/harsensislandmi/projects.php


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

micooner said:


> It was just a little further back than the Depression in the thirties lol


So how far back was it? Enlighten me, I like local history! Maybe I was told wrong?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry did not mean to jack the thread. Everbody eat more rats!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2508speed said:


> So how far back was it? Enlighten me, I like local history! Maybe I was told wrong?


Here you go. This is from the Catholic News Service dated Mar-8-2007.

http://www.catholicnews.com/data/stories/cns/0701338.htm


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

petronius said:


> Here you go. This is from the Catholic News Service dated Mar-8-2007.
> 
> http://www.catholicnews.com/data/stories/cns/0701338.htm


Good stuff there petrnius, thank you much. I was only 130 yrs. off:lol: I knew it was a Catholic thing though. My dad used to have poker parties and cook mushrat. The whole house smelled like Saginaw Bay muck for a week!:lol: I survived though!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I gave my buddy who likes to cook a dozen to cook for lunch at the ford flatrock plant when we worked there. We didn't tell anyone what it was. Most thought rabbit. By 2nd break the bones were all that was left.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

micooner said:


> I gave my buddy who likes to cook a dozen to cook for lunch at the ford flatrock plant when we worked there. We didn't tell anyone what it was. Most thought rabbit. By 2nd break the bones were all that was left.


Sometimes it's best to just keep quiet as long as they all enjoy themselves. :lol:


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

My buddy took me to st Mary's Catholic Church in Monroe around 2005/2006 and I always went back for a second round!! I think around lent time..


----------

